# Sleepin' with Bob



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The four guys were all at a deer camp, but no one wanted to room with Bob because he snored so badly. They decided it wasn't fair to make one of them stay with him the whole time, so they voted to take turns.

The first guy roomed with Bob and comes dragging in to breakfast the next morning with his hair a mess and his eyes all bloodshot. They said, "Man, what happened to you? He said, "Bob snored so loud, I just sat up and listened to him all night."

The next night it was a different guy's turn. In the morning, same thing, hair all standing up, eyes all bloodshot. They said, "Man, what happened to you? You look awful! He said, 'Man, that Bob shakes the roof with his snoring. I was awake all night."

The third night was Fred's turn. Fred was a tanned, older cowboy, a man's man. The next morning he came to breakfast with a big smile and a cheery "Good morning, boys!" They couldn't believe it.

"Fred, what happened?"

"Well, as we got ready for bed. I went and tucked Bob in, patted him on the butt, and kissed him on the cheek good night. I fell sound asleep and I guess Bob sat up all night and watched me!"


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

:eek2::eek2::eek2:

That's oh so wrong.... :eek2: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

!rolling Me likes


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> :eek2::eek2::eek2:
> 
> That's oh so wrong.... :eek2: :lol::lol::lol:





JACKIEGAGA said:


> !rolling Me likes


+1


----------

